# Inquiry - Best Fishbites flavors for different species



## jaac (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello everybody,

Another Fishbites inquiry to know what are the best Fishbites flavors to catch the following different fish, in your opinion:

- Sheepshead
- Flounder
- Mackerel
- Rockfish, in general

Also, do you think Fishbites color makes a difference?

Thank you very much and good fishing.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Most of those fish aren't fished for with or often caught with Fishbites.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

If i had to use fishbites for them, then bloodworms. Everything eat bloodworm fishbites. Good luck with the macks on fb though


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Fishbites are great for Spot, Sea mullett, and Puffers, which are all excellent tablefare. The fish you listed are not good targets for fishbites.


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

While none have been keepers i have caught stripers up to 16 inches and 10 inch flounder on fb bloodworm


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Any fish that eats off the bottom or lies in wait will hit fishbites regularly. Fish that chase bait like trout, mackerel, etc. you wont have much success with if any......blues will hit it from time to time as well.

It's a great bait but NOTHING replaces:

Fresh shrimp
Fresh "frozen in water with no head" shrimp
Sandfleas and Crab
Cut Bait


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Fishbites color definitely make a difference. I always carry Fishbites bloodworm in red....never tried the chartreuse. A couple years ago I started using orange Fishbites...the flavor did not seem to matter...very good in dirty water probably since it's easier to see.


----------



## jaac (Feb 17, 2014)

Thank you very much to all of you for your useful help.
Good fishing.


----------

